# Rash on inner elbows...pics *update post 8 and eczema ?*



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Dd, 9, has a weird rash only on both of her inner elbows. Has anyone seen a rash like this before and know what its likely to be? She didn't notice it until I pointed it out, but now says it itches a bit. One looks worse than the other. I'm not sure if its clear in the pics, but the one that looks worse is white inside the oval ring of rash. In other words it has a white circle inside the red rashy part. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

My first thought was a bullseye rash from the Lyme tick, but I think it would be extremely odd to have it bilaterally. The photos you linked to don't look as well-defined as the "classic" bullseye rash and I don't see a central red part, so I'm guessing no.

Was she wearing long sleeves pushed up around her elbows? A new detergent, or fabric? The bunching of the fabric might have provoked a reaction? My DD, who is generally not allergic, had a distinct rash from a new dress quickly after putting it on for the first time. After washing, it was fine.

Perhaps this would be helpful...

http://familydoctor.org/online/famdo...mptom/545.html


----------



## annamolly (Jan 7, 2009)

My daughter gets eczema on her inner elbows, and other skin creases when she eats something she is allergic to. It could be eczema from contact with an irritant too. Sorry not to be more help.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

As a child I had eczema on my inner elbows just like that. Don't know what caused it and I eventually outgrew it. It could get really itchy and cracky and uncomfortable. So sorry!


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks like eczema to me too. My DD used to get it in her elbows and behind her knees. Have you been putting anything on it?


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Eczema.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with eczema. My DD1 used to get it behind her knees like that.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for replying.

Update- First, the rash is much better today. I had only put some aloe vera on it before I posted. I had checked the shirts she had worn for the past two days and neither should have caused a rash in that area as the sleeves were too short to have reached it. *I don't know anything about eczema. Would it be there one day, then practically be gone the next?* oh, and she's never shown any signs of allergy to anything before. When dp got home he said it looked 'yeasty', so I put some watered down grapefruit seed extract on it twice before bed. I've heard of yeast in the armpits but never the inner elbow. So I don't know if that helped or it was just coincedence. I do know that stuff kicks yeast butt though. I did clip her nails to help prevent infection in case she scratched and figured the grapefruit seed couldn't hurt in any case because it is supposed to have some antibacterial properties too.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I've had that my whole life. I generally get it when the weather starts to change. It's that strange? In fact, I just had it a couple weeks ago as it started to warm up here.

I make a salve out of emu oil, beeswax and some tea tree and lavender essential oils. I apply it daily and it's gone within a couple days.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Could it have been a heat rash? Eczema can come and go if she was exposed to an allergen for a short time...


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know. Heat rash crossed my mind too, but that would be odd, wouldn't it? Because of the location and it wasn't anywhere else on her body?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissRubyandKen* 
I don't know. Heat rash crossed my mind too, but that would be odd, wouldn't it? Because of the location and it wasn't anywhere else on her body?

It really does look like eczema. Lots of kids get it in the creases of their elbows and knees. My DD had it in the creases of her elbows when she was little. A lot of kids outgrow it. If it bothers her, you can use the emu salve I posted or, there are other salves and creams specific for eczema that you can get at the health food store.


----------

